# "Parking Pass" annoyance



## famy27 (Nov 26, 2011)

We just returned from a stay at Glacier Canyon in the Dells.  As always, we had to go pick up our parking passes from Member Services.  A very friendly (for the moment) young woman named "Harmony" gave us maps, info on the area, coupons, etc.  Then, she said someone would be stopping by our unit the next morning with a gift for us.  I said, "No thanks, I don't need a gift."  She informed me the gift is fudge, and everyone loves fudge.  I said I don't, so she offered me a $25 gift card.  I declined and said I just want to go to the waterpark and be left alone.  

At that point, she asked if we'd had a bad experience with someone visiting our room in the past.  As a matter of fact, we had.  She said they don't do owner updates anymore.  Nobody would talk to us about our ownership.  It's just a survey about how we like our unit so they can keep their Gold Crown status.  I told her to put the survey under my door, and I will fill it out.  "No, no," she tells me.  They only have a good return rate if they fill out the survey face to face.  On and on this goes until I firmly say that I only want to enjoy my time at the waterparks, I don't want anyone coming to my room, and I don't want any fudge.  She then proceeded to snatch the $25 gift card comp she offered me out of my hand and snapped, "Have a nice day!" at me.  Harmony, indeed!

To add insult to injury, somebody else from Member Services calls the next morning to say they'll be dropping down at 10:30 to fill out the survey.  Grrrr.  I let them know we were in our swimsuits and headed out the door and would not be there at 10:30.  He wanted to know what time would be convenient.  Never!  So frustrating.  

So, my question is: What happens if we never pick up the stupid parking pass?  Do they tow your car?  If the parking pass is actually required, how do you get out of Member Services without the relentless badgering?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 27, 2011)

Check in (or request the parking pass) after they go home. The Front Desk has parking passes also --- at most resorts. 

But they will still call the room. So, disconnect/unplug the phone.

Then they will leave notes under your door. Throw the trash in the hall and call maintenance to complain about trash in the hall.

When you leave, write a letter of complaint about the litter always being in your hallway. Maintenance will have a record of them picking the stuff up off the floor.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a simple line that nearly always works: "I would be wasting your time."  When they try the "Oh no, it's just a survey" line, I pause a full five seconds, looking them dead in the eye, and simply respond: "Don't insult me.  This is not my first time around the block."

Then I leave the phone unplugged.  So far, I've never been home when they "stopped by".


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 27, 2011)

Once I checked-in after 8pm at Bonnet Creek.
Front desk gave me parking pass.
Member Service was calling me a day after checked-in.
I unplugged phone.
Had peaceful vacation.

Now I tell them "My husband is at home, he couldn't join this trip", then they lose interests on me.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2011)

Play games with them. 

Take the parking pass.  
Tell them a time you'll be there toward the end of your trip and don't show up.
Disconnect the phone and have a great vacation.


----------



## siesta (Nov 27, 2011)

"no, that's alright. my wife isn't with me" 

Game over


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 27, 2011)

chriskre said:


> ...Take the parking pass.
> Tell them a time you'll be there toward the end of your trip and don't show up....



Careful with this. By setting the appointment, the sales group can now OPEN your ownership records and update your history/attendance with them.


IMHO, the fewer times they review your account ==> the better for YOU!


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 27, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Once I checked-in after 8pm at Bonnet Creek.
> Front desk gave me parking pass.
> Member Service was calling me a day after checked-in.
> I unplugged phone.
> ...



If you don't want to wait until the parking pass people are gone before you check in, tell them you have to run and you'll be back later for the parking pass. Come back later in the evening when they're gone and get one from the front desk. And - as previously recommended - unplug the phone.  This works for me.


----------



## famy27 (Nov 27, 2011)

siesta said:


> "no, that's alright. my wife isn't with me"
> 
> Game over



My husband actually wasn't with me.  I told them that, but they didn't care.  They really needed me to answer their "survey."

Hilariously, when she was trying to get me to take the $25 food gift certificate, she gave me a form that said for attending the owner update, I would get the certificate.  However, they crossed out the word "update" and wrote "survey" on it instead.  Boy, did that look official.

They've bothered me before, but this was the most relentless I've seen them.  I wonder what percentage of owners do the survey and take the free fudge?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Careful with this. By setting the appointment, the sales group can now OPEN your ownership records and update your history/attendance with them.
> 
> 
> IMHO, the fewer times they review your account ==> the better for YOU!



What are they going to do to my account?   
I bought it resale and don't get any bells and whistles with the purchase so I don't see what they can do with it except maybe cancel my ownership.  That might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 27, 2011)

What happens if you just say "No" forcefully and don't go into any other conversation with them when they try to make an appointment? Can you just take the parking permit and quickly leave?


----------



## Dilpic (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is it I feel bad about just saying "no" and they have no problem lying to my face?  I was told by the checking out lady that I don't have to go through Member Services for my parking pass.  When you check-in, just ask the person behind the counter to get it for you.  I found out that most of the people working at the resorts don't like the sales people either.


----------



## famy27 (Nov 27, 2011)

Karen G said:


> What happens if you just say "No" forcefully and don't go into any other conversation with them when they try to make an appointment? Can you just take the parking permit and quickly leave?



It depends on the resort.  At some Wyndhams, they hand the parking pass to you right away.  You can say "no" and head for the door.  At Glacier Canyon, they hold on to it while they give you the pitch on your "welcome gift" and survey.  Parking passes held hostage!


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Parking passes aren't actually required*

The parking pass is just a sales ploy; they aren't really needed.  If they aren't with the check-in materials, just head on to your room and ignore it  (and unplug the phone).


----------



## antjmar (Nov 27, 2011)

famy27 said:


> So, my question is: What happens if we never pick up the stupid parking pass?  Do they tow your car?  If the parking pass is actually required, how do you get out of Member Services without the relentless badgering?


I wondered the same thing just. We just got back from Bonnet Creek the place is "gated" you have to drive by security to get in! Why do you need a parking pass???    We forgot to hang it up one night and car was still there and no illegally parked warning stickers on it! As others have said at most locations just a sales tactic.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 27, 2011)

chriskre said:


> What are they going to do to my account?
> I bought it resale and don't get any bells and whistles with the purchase so I don't see what they can do with it except maybe cancel my ownership.  That might not be a bad thing.



You are exactly whom they want! Resales make ZERO profit for Wyndham, but those who buy ("Upgrade") from the resort just paid thousands in profit.

TS


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 27, 2011)

As a now former Wyndham owner - in no small part due to these extremely irritating games - we have no real file for them to play with. But even prior to selling we took up asking for the pass well after hours or simply ignoring it.  We also ignore all calls (last week at Nashville there were no less than 2 PER DAY). We had no pass and no trouble with parking.  

No wonder the front desk hate the sales weasels - they are probably sucking up all the eggs!  

Ignore if there is any hassle at all. And, unless you are strong enough to play with them & waste their time, never accept or at least skip any "update".  Actually we prefer to schedule one for near the end of the stay & then "miss" it. We hope they are inconvenienced at the very least.  They more than deserve it.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 27, 2011)

We just spent a week at the Wydham Cypress Palms in Orlando. Told guy that I did not want his free gift was not interested in his sales pitch as I had no intentions of  buying another timeshare due to hubby's health. Was told it wasn't a sales pitch, it was to let us know about all of the RCI changes for weeks owners. (Yeah Right). Told him flat out that I was a TUGGER and could probably tell him more about RCI than his entire staff knew put together. Next morning phone was ringing in main unit at 8:30, we knew who and did not answer, the phone started ringing in the lock off side of unit. We ignored it too. Calls came every morning thru out the entire week. Plus notes left on the door. They never give up, so we laughed about it and proceeded to throw away their nortes and did not answer the phone.

Thats why we always carry our cell phones. We only talk to people we want to talk to on vacation. 

Suzanne


----------



## Kozman (Nov 27, 2011)

Another option is to keep an old parking pass and lay it upside down on the dash so the date is not showing.  Just make sure they didn't change colors or design.  I don't think they actually use the pass unless there is a problem with your car like someone backed into you, you left your lights on or you are blocking someone, etc.  I do this often.  Other times I just tell them if they persist 'What part of NO don't you understand'!  I have no problem getting rude with them if my answer doesn't sink in the first time.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2011)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> You are exactly whom they want! Resales make ZERO profit for Wyndham, but those who buy ("Upgrade") from the resort just paid thousands in profit.
> 
> TS



Not gonna happen so they're just wasting saliva.  
Honestly they don't want me.  I'd only be wasting their time.  
Actually once I tell them that I'm single that's usually my ticket out.


----------



## VacationDiva (Nov 28, 2011)

We just got back from La Belle Maison in NOLA and had a similar experience. The people at the front desk and other staff were just completely wonderful (We love Todd ), but the staff at the "concierge desk" pestered us the whole time about meeting to take their "owner's satisfaction survey". 

We also had my sister with us on a guest reservation and they saw her as "fresh fish" and were especially aggressive in trying to get her into a sales room. We managed to get her out of their clutches and proceeded to ignore twice-daily phone calls and messages under our doors. We also unplugged the phones and communicated by cell phone- a good tip. We completed our five night stay without taking their infernal survey and this will be our MO from here on out. 

The final point I'd like to make is that we really love the Wyndham properties and feel that we get excellent value traveling in this way. The aggressive sales staff is the fly in the ointment, but having learned how to manage this, we consider them a small annoyance that can be ignored. We have decided they will not ruin a minute of our vacation. It works for us  

Kristin


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 28, 2011)

VacationDiva said:


> The final point I'd like to make is that we really love the Wyndham properties and feel that we get excellent value traveling in this way. The aggressive sales staff is the fly in the ointment, but having learned how to manage this, we consider them a *small annoyance* that can be ignored. We have decided they will not ruin a minute of our vacation. It works for us
> 
> Kristin


 

As an owner why should you should be entittled to quiet enjoyment
http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Quiet+enjoyment

"In the covenant of quiet enjoyment, the landlord promises that during the term of the tenancy no one will disturb the tenant in the tenant's use and enjoyment of the premises. Quiet enjoyment includes the right to exclude others from the premises, the right to peace and quiet, the right to clean premises, and the right to basic services such as heat and hot water and, for high-rise buildings, elevator service"


----------



## chriskre (Nov 28, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> As an owner why should you should be entittled to quiet enjoyment
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Quiet+enjoyment
> 
> "In the covenant of quiet enjoyment, the landlord promises



So this is the problem, we're "owners" and not entitled to quiet enjoyment, it's only offered to tenants.  Silly me for becoming an "owner".


----------



## Bourne (Dec 20, 2011)

Another glacier canyon update. Still out there.

This time I decided to play along. At check in, I pretty much agreed to everything and was in and out under 30 sec from 'member services' section. 

After getting the kids settled, went back down and let them know it was not an obligation and I wanted to cancel. Few minutes later, they had upped the ante to $100 in dining credits and tokens. One last no and they converted it into an Amex offer. Intrigued, I played ball. The whole conversation took three minutes or so. 

Next morning, the rep shows up and monotone answers and eBay resale had him done in 11 min flat. You need two people to have a conversation. 

I have to admit...the fudge is good.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got back from Ocean Palms in Pompano and I let the girl set the appointment as a tentative appointment.  She called me the night before.  I cancelled the appointment and told her that we just didn't have time right now to waste on this sales pitch.  Of course at this point she upped the offer to $100.  Originally we were offered 3 tickets on the Jungle Queen which I actually would have used but we ran out of nights.   

She (Ashley) went from icky sweet nice to cruella devill in a matter of 3 minutes. :annoyed:   She started scolding me for wasting her time and she wanted me to know that this was a BIG inconvenience for her.  Whateverrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Counter measures to take when needed*



chriskre said:


> She (Ashley) went from icky sweet nice to cruella devill in a matter of 3 minutes. :annoyed:   She started scolding me for wasting her time and she wanted me to know that this was a BIG inconvenience for her.  Whateverrrrrrrrrrr.



Gee, what a shame if SHE was inconvenienced!  After all you pay for your stay and then they want to use your vacation time to browbeat you to pay 100 times the value for more points you don't want or need. 

An even better move may have been to reschedule the torture and then skip that too!  Ideally schedule it for 10AM on your checkout day and then stop answering the phone until you leave (the ever increasing angst you'd hear on any messages left by the desperate sales weasels is hilarious to review & leave for the next poor guest to hear).  

Or get the bribe up to a worthwhile level such as $125-$150 in cash or debit card and then, at the required 60-90 minute mark in the procedure, suddenly start quoting all the free points you see on your smartphone by simply doing a quick eBay/TUG/Redweek search while they badger you.  Amazingly they don't want talk of that in the sales area and tend to usher you rather hurriedly to gifting once you start to ask why it is so cheap or free when they want tens of thousands for the same points. 

There is no reason that owners / guests should be put through this so whatever inconvenience you can cause them is nothing more than fair play. Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## presley (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope I remember to bring a recorded when I stay at one of the places.  It would make for a really good youtube video.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Gee, what a shame if SHE was inconvenienced!  After all you pay for your stay and then they want to use your vacation time to browbeat you to pay 100 times the value for more points you don't want or need.
> 
> An even better move may have been to reschedule the torture and then skip that too!  Ideally schedule it for 10AM on your checkout day and then stop answering the phone until you leave (the ever increasing angst you'd hear on any messages left by the desperate sales weasels is hilarious to review & leave for the next poor guest to hear).
> 
> ...



Yeah, imagine that.  I got a lashing for cancelling.  I really don't feel guilty.  They deserve it honestly. :annoyed: 

If they'd change their ways then maybe people would play fair with them too.  I've never had to go thru this with HGVC and DVC and I actually bought DVC direct even after knowing about the resale market, so obviously I can be persuaded.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2011)

presley said:


> I hope I remember to bring a recorded when I stay at one of the places.  It would make for a really good youtube video.



You're just a naughty, naught girl, Santa's gonna skip you this year.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 20, 2011)

chriskre said:


> You're just a naughty, naught girl, Santa's gonna skip you this year.



Your remedy for this would be to buy a new timeshare from Wynhdam for each time you did this.  Or in the alternative, do it some more, just do not sign any contracts.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 20, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Careful with this. By setting the appointment, the sales group can now OPEN your ownership records and update your history/attendance with them.
> 
> 
> IMHO, the fewer times they review your account ==> the better for YOU!



Why? Will they give us the dumpster view every time because we set the appt. for the day of checkout and then bag out? The sales staff at Bonnet Creek is so annoying and won't take no for an answer, so my solution is to book on the day of checkout and then not show up. If they review my file and update my attendance (which would be ZERO out of, oh, probably ten tours "scheduled":rofl: ), I really don't care. Maybe they can red-flag my file so they never offer me another timeshare tour again:rofl: That would be great!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 21, 2011)

At least at Bonnet Creek you have caller ID on the phone at the other resorts you just have to assume it's them and not answer.  :ignore:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 21, 2011)

I just unplug the phone. Also follow some advice from Bnoble and Boca, I send the DH, who is 6'4" 200lbs and according to my boys can be "mean looking" to fetch the parking pass. He says no politely and glares at the sales people. No problem.

After 6 Wyndham stays, I will say again that I had more problems with sales weasels at Sheraton Broadway Plantation.


----------



## persia (Dec 21, 2011)

Glacier Canyon has never had security going around checking parking passes on cars, so you could skip it.  Glacier Canyon also has some of the most aggressive sales people in the Wyndham system.  Watch out for "Robert," even the other sales people have sympathy for you if you tell them he was doing your survey last year.....


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you want to avoid it in the future, keep your parking pass from this trip and just put it with the wyndham side up (dates down) and you shouldn't ever have an issue.

Jason


----------



## chriskre (Dec 23, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If you want to avoid it in the future, keep your parking pass from this trip and just put it with the wyndham side up (dates down) and you shouldn't ever have an issue.
> 
> Jason



You know I actually am going to do this.  Do all the resorts have a blue cloud looking generic parking pass?  I don't remember what the others look like.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 23, 2011)

chriskre said:


> You know I actually am going to do this.  Do all the resorts have a blue cloud looking generic parking pass?  I don't remember what the others look like.



No, Shawnee Village has their own with advertizing on them.


----------



## belfry (Dec 23, 2011)

*parking passes*

I have been saving my parking passes for some time now. I call it recycling


----------



## Kozman (Jan 3, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If you want to avoid it in the future, keep your parking pass from this trip and just put it with the wyndham side up (dates down) and you shouldn't ever have an issue.
> 
> Jason



I've noticed (at least at Nashville) the new parking passes have the date on the same side as the Wyndham label.  I just stuff the date down under my wiper area so far that it takes extraordinary effort to read.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 3, 2012)

chriskre said:


> You know I actually am going to do this.  Do all the resorts have a blue cloud looking generic parking pass?  I don't remember what the others look like.



At Glacier Canyon this past weekend they had the blue one and an orange one. I'm not sure of the difference, but I got an orange one when I repeatedly declined the offer to have a couple of people stop by my room to fill out a "survey so they could keep their RCI Gold Crown status".


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 3, 2012)

Common sense would be to simply hand owners a survey, and let them fill them out on their own time - instead of forcing owners to undergo a sales presentation.

TS


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 3, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Common sense would be to simply hand owners a survey, and let them fill them out on their own time - instead of forcing owners to undergo a sales presentation.
> 
> TS



That would be common sense if it were actually a survey....


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 4, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> At Glacier Canyon this past weekend they had the blue one and an orange one. I'm not sure of the difference, but I got an orange one when I repeatedly declined the offer to have a couple of people stop by my room to fill out a "survey so they could keep their RCI Gold Crown status".



I love the "keep our gold crown status" line because it benefits no one but Wyndham. Since we can't deposit specific weeks into RCI, their gold crown status doesn't affect what the owners get in RCI. It only allows for Wyndham to deposit less weeks because their weeks are more "valuable". It would actually benefit the owners for them to lose their gold crown status because they would have to put more units into RCI. 

Jason


----------



## vckempson (Jan 4, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I love the "keep our gold crown status" line because it benefits no one but Wyndham. Since we can't deposit specific weeks into RCI, their gold crown status doesn't affect what the owners get in RCI. It only allows for Wyndham to deposit less weeks because their weeks are more "valuable". It would actually benefit the owners for them to lose their gold crown status because they would have to put more units into RCI.
> 
> Jason



Can you explain what you mean and how that impacts us.  I'm not disputing what you said, I'm just curious to understand it better.  Thanks.


----------



## persia (Jan 4, 2012)

Knowing the folks at Glacier Canyon I suspect the orange means "dump snow here," fortunately there is no snow...



scootr5 said:


> At Glacier Canyon this past weekend they had the blue one and an orange one. I'm not sure of the difference, but I got an orange one when I repeatedly declined the offer to have a couple of people stop by my room to fill out a "survey so they could keep their RCI Gold Crown status".


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jan 4, 2012)

persia said:


> Knowing the folks at Glacier Canyon I suspect the orange means "dump snow here," fortunately there is no snow...



OMG...:hysterical: 

ya got me with that one...


----------



## donnaval (Jan 6, 2012)

We learned the hard way to not give them our cell phone number - "Sorry your unit is not ready, but go do your grocery shopping and we'll call you as soon as it is."  They gave the number to sales, who called our cell phone several times a day.  We obviously didn't take the calls but it was annoying.  Now we just say we'll call back to see if our unit is ready.

We don't take tours, no matter which timeshare we're visiting.  Most times it's no big deal when we decline.  It's always an ordeal with Wyndham.

Lately we have taken to splitting up after checking in.  I have the shorter temper, so I head off to the car and wait while hubby picks up the pass.  He tells them he can't schedule an appointment since I'm not there.  It has worked pretty well.  We never answer the phone in the unit since friends and family always call our cell.  Whoever is on the phone in the unit is someone we don't want to talk to.

I resent that we have to resort to these shenanigans to enjoy our vacation time.  But I will never endure another Wyndham sales pitch.  Over the past year I've stayed in six non-Wyndham timeshares and NONE of them were as rude, pushy or downright hostile about doing a sales tour.  They all asked, and a couple of them followed up with a single phone call, but none of them subjected us to the aggravation of the Wyndham sales staffs.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Do all the resorts have a blue cloud looking generic parking pass?  I don't remember what the others look like.



Ocean Walk is different too


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2012)

chriskre said:


> You know I actually am going to do this.  Do all the resorts have a blue cloud looking generic parking pass?  I don't remember what the others look like.



When I was at Ocean Walk there was a "real parking pass".  There was an unmanned gate that you had to insert a card into to make it open. The sales people didnt even try the parking pass dance. They did however give us wrist bands for access to the pool and lazy river area....(of course there was no one checking that we actually had one

At National Harbor you need a "real" parking pass too. This one is issued at the front desk and is bar coded  with your check out date....you cant get in or out of the garage without it...and yet the sales people still give you a blue generic card to hang from you mirror...totally useless and only serves as an excuse to get you to agree to an owners update


----------



## Kozman (Jan 27, 2012)

*Parking Pass Routine*

I was at Myrtle Beach last week through RCI.  I go to get the 'Parking Pass' and the gal comments that I'm a Wyndham owner as well.  So what I asked?  Do I get special privileges for being one?  She asked if I had my Wyndham card.  No!  I need to see your drivers license.  No!  Ultimately I refused and got the pass.  I pulled the plugs on the phone and only got the notice left on my door that she 'missed' me and would visit again!  They just don't give up do they?  Has anyone else been harassed when checking in through RCI?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 27, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Now I tell them "My husband is at home, he couldn't join this trip", then they lose interests on me.



This always works for me, too.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 27, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> This always works for me, too.



I don't know, I've said twice now at GC that my wife wasn't with me, and it didn't make any difference...


----------



## Explorer7 (Jan 27, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I don't know, I've said twice now at GC that my wife wasn't with me, and it didn't make any difference...




I did one alone at Govenors Green, they didnt care that my wife was not there. It was probably the most civil and straight forward in and out update I ever had.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, now I am feeling discriminated against cuz I am the wife and not the husband.  Shame on Wyndham!


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 27, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Ok, now I am feeling discriminated against cuz I am the wife and not the husband.  Shame on Wyndham!



I don't know, I'd rather they stop asking after I tell them no!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 28, 2012)

*Funny story - They came and took the gift back*

Recently stayed at Panama City Beach. My Dad cannot pass up the owner updates, he routinely spends a good half day at updates each time he stays at a property. 

He checked us in to PC and signed us up for an update (he did not stay with us).  At PC they come to the room. When they called I explained my Dad, the owner, would most likely not be present and cancelled the appointment. 

Next day Dad stopped by the desk for a 2nd parking pass and signed up for another owner update. He told them he may not be there and they said it way okay, they would talk to me and DH. They just wanted to drop off a gift for him.

The day of the update, scheduled for 9am, my sister was still sleeping. DH and I went for breakfast around 7:30am so I took the phone off the hook so she would not be woken up by any calls. So... they sent a runner to the room around 8:30 am, banged on the door til sleeping sister answered, to confirm our 9:00 am appt. At 8:45 am I come back, DH goes down to the pool, sales weasel arrives at 9:00 am.  I explain that sister is sleeping so please be quiet.

We go into the dining area, I explain my Dad is not there, and the sales weasel doesn't want to talk to me. I explained that they knew he wouldn't be there, but were supposed to leave a gift, they did.  Probably a $10 bath & body sampler and a worthless (IMO) coupon book. Sales weasel was there no more than 5 minutes, left gift, and left room.  I did give him my cell phone number to call if there was any follow up needed since he wasn't sure he should leave the gift or not.  I expained I would not be in the room, was going to meet DH. And I did not want anyone calling or comig back and waking up my sister.

I head to the hot tub to meet DH. Thinking I have "won" at this game, this time --for 5 minutes of my time I have gotten the gift so important to my Dad, and gotten rid of the sales weasel.

Not to be. Being fully aware that my sister was sleeping, they sent a runner to the room to see if anyone was there (banged on the door til she answered), then sent the sales weasel back to retrieve the gift. He pushed his way through, saw it on the table, took it and left.   Noticed the phone off the hook (duh) and "fixed it". 

Good laugh, but unbelievably, kept calling to schedule an owner update with my Dad. I very firmly explained he was not staying there and they obviously did not want to talk to me and asked them to stop calling.  They stilled called again the next day.

It was pretty ridiculous. I explained the situation to the manager when we checked out. He seemed genuinely concerned.


----------



## belfry (Jan 28, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Recently stayed at Panama City Beach. My Dad cannot pass up the owner updates, he routinely spends a good half day at updates each time he stays at a property.
> 
> He checked us in to PC and signed us up for an update (he did not stay with us).  At PC they come to the room. When they called I explained my Dad, the owner, would most likely not be present and cancelled the appointment.
> 
> ...



That's a truely funny story.  I am on a weekend getaway right now and I managed to avoid the "Parking Tag" people.  As I was leaving the checkin desk, trying to quietly walk by the "Parking Pass Desk" someone shouted, "Do you just arrive?".  I kept walking and yelled, "I will be back."
I never went back. At this resort and most resorts a parking tag is not needed.
Belfry


----------



## chapjim (Jan 28, 2012)

They told us at La Belle Maison in New Orleans there was a Wyndham HQ phone number we could call and our record would be flagged as not desiring "updates," "surveys," and the like.

Anyone know anything about that?  Is there such a number?  Does it do what the people in N.O. said?


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 28, 2012)

chapjim said:


> They told us at La Belle Mason in New Orleans there was a Wyndham HQ phone number we could call and our record would be flagged as not desiring "updates," "surveys," and the like.
> 
> Anyone know anything about that?  Is there such a number?  Does it do what the people in N.O. said?



I heard the same thing... but when I called HQ they said no such thing exists. I decided then that I would start calling the resorts beforehand and tell them I don't want to be disturbed.  I'll see how that works.  Has anyone tried that approach?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 28, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Recently stayed at Panama City Beach. My Dad cannot pass up the owner updates, he routinely spends a good half day at updates each time he stays at a property.
> 
> He checked us in to PC and signed us up for an update (he did not stay with us).  At PC they come to the room. When they called I explained my Dad, the owner, would most likely not be present and cancelled the appointment.
> 
> ...



You were given the gift, you could always file a police report for unlawful entry and theft.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 28, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I heard the same thing... but when I called HQ they said no such thing exists. I decided then that I would start calling the resorts beforehand and tell them I don't want to be disturbed. I'll see how that works. Has anyone tried that approach?


 
You would have to promise a 1 rating across the board if they cannot accomodate your request . . . . . .

You might get a parking pass in you packet


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 28, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> You would have to promise a 1 rating across the board if they cannot accomodate your request . . . . . .
> 
> You might get a parking pass in you packet



Definitely worth a try!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2012)

All you all have to do is, ASK the front desk clerk checking you in, for a PARKING PASS. ....  If  they say, they don't have them --- ask about the guests who check in when the Member Services staff isn't there, DO THEIR CARS GET TOWED? Don't need a parking pass, too? 

I, too, have been told my Member Services, the parking passes are a gimmick.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 28, 2012)

I hate a sales "update" When I was in Seiverville, I got the "call" and said he wanted to bring me a gift. I was ready for him.  Came in, brought me some coupons, a towel that said Wyndham. Asked me how I like the unit, did I need anything? Gone in no time and no update.  So much for me being "ready" .  shaggy


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife checked in here at Glacier Canyon yesterday ahead of me, and despite me warning her about the tricks at the parking pass desk she fell for the "check to make sure they cleaned your room" one.  

I promptly called last night when I got here and left a message to cancel the 9:30 appointment. 

They also for some reason keep assigning her an address and phone number in Florida (we live in Illiinois).


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 31, 2012)

I have read this thread as well as similar on Wyndham Form and a couple others and have not seen a post where vehicle was ticketed much  less towed. Not good PR. Also, according to Judge Judy there must be "towing" signs  very conspicously posted. My only experience with security was at GD  where they called and asked me to remove GPS and radar detector from windshield. Of course,  if a gated or secure area requiring a key card a different situation.

As I understand it,  parking pass desk is manned by resort employees and paid a bounty  by sales of around $5.00 to $25 for each  victim  they procure. This explains why they are so aggressive. Also, when dealing with them, think  Mexico. It takes a while to get best deal and may be even walking away. Get  gift details in writing.   A nice gift  or welcome package  is euphasim  for  a trinket!

If you do not want to deal with them   checking in when closed works if feasible   or sneaking past and then next morning sending biggest Wyndham  sales hater down to get, Policy states if a couple  both must attend.  Street body snatchers have  age  and other restrictions including no single males,  but female OK, while   all  warm bodies  are OK  at resort

Of course, disconnect phones in room and do not give out cell number. On vacation,  people you want to talk with will use cell. If some  one  starts banging door down call security unless expecting visitors.

Keep in mind the Main Man at security  analyst meetings has said Wyndham makes 4 times the profit selling to an existing owner and they have a much higher success rate than warm bodies snatched off the street. So do not expect any relief any time soon  .It is only   when the only people  signing  up  are like me who just go to rattle sales person cage they have to go to Plan B!!  My last Developer purchaser was over 11 years ago,  ain't gitting another penney out of me.
 Shoot if I do ten a year  at $100 each I will get my money back in 30 years.


Remember Resort Manager is an employee of Resort and is not about to pick up fight with Wyndham VP of Sales hanging out on his turf. Could be hazardous to his career.  Try  shelly.griessel@wyn.com   who is VP of Owner Relations(not sure of exact title)


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 31, 2012)

Paco wrote: Policy states if a couple both must attend. 

Yes, but.  Yes, but a number of us have had recent experiences where we were told our spouse did not have to be present.  I went to an "update" at Canterbury in San Francisco without my spouse last June.

Several people (on this thread, I think) said they were told the same thing at Glacier Canyon.


----------



## Explorer7 (Mar 31, 2012)

puppymommo said:


> Paco wrote: Policy states if a couple both must attend.
> 
> Yes, but.  Yes, but a number of us have had recent experiences where we were told our spouse did not have to be present.  I went to an "update" at Canterbury in San Francisco without my spouse last June.
> 
> Several people (on this thread, I think) said they were told the same thing at Glacier Canyon.



I've done an update at Govenor's Green without my wife and a couple of weeks ago they offered her one at Kingsgate without me


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 31, 2012)

They are obviously winking at the rules.

Every written  invite I have seen has several conditions and each must be initialed  such as:

Must be over 25

Must have income over say $50K

If a couple both must attend!

House must not be in foreclosure

Must hable inglish(could not resist)

Must not have toured(been to sales pitch in say last six months at Wyndham) when I said I had body snatcher changed to 3 months

One person must be under 70, 68, 65 ??? Not sure if complies with age discrimination laws!

Both must have valid driver's licenses with same address and credit card(no debit cards)

Must  be awake and stay  entire requisite time and  alive at end(could not resist)

Obviously Main Man, all his sales VPs, closers ,  etc. want to keep getting their checks in these hard times so the are lowering qualifying bar.

This is good news as GF does not like confrontations and would much prefer to hang at pool!


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 31, 2012)

When we were at Wyndham Palm Aire, we have the same problem of picking up the parking pass. 

After my arrival, my husband went in alone and told them that he must leave right away to pick me up from a meeting. After that, we discontinue phone in our room for the entire time to enjoy our quiet vacation. So, I think the trick somehow works for us at that time. Unsure if it always works for our future trip .


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 1, 2012)

Checked in yesterday at Old Town Alexandria, the parking pass routine was unload your car after check in, take stuff to the room and then come down to get "parking pass".  They now have a 45 minute guarantee on the meeting and the offer was $125. We don't do the updates anywhere we own.


----------



## rwpeterson (Apr 1, 2012)

*WorldMark Anaheim by Wyndham*

We just returned home from a week at WorldMark Anaheim.  Imagine our surprise to find a letter from WorldMark by Wyndham congratulating us on being "pre-approved for a loan from Wyndham Resort Development Corporate to purchase a vacation ownership interested in WorldMark, The Club."

When we went to get our parking pass, the first thing they asked to see was my driver license.  I thought that was odd but I was tired and just wanted to get to our room.  The man took my license and the woman went over the attractions nearby.  Then the man handed my license to the woman, nodding his head and she asked us if we wanted our $75 gift card on American Express or Disney Dollars.  I said we just wanted to go to our room and we weren't attending any meetings, we just wanted the parking pass.  She then showed us a paper that guaranteed the owner update would only last 45 min and they just wanted to explain how to best use our membership.  We again said no, we just wanted to go to our room.  

The letter goes on to say "information from your consumer credit report was used in connection with this offer".  Can they run a credit report without your consent?  They didn't say anything about a credit report, I was just trying to get the stupid parking pass, which was not needed at all in their parking garage.  I can't believe I was so stupid to hand over my drivers license.

And we aren't owners so it was funny to be invited to an owners update.


----------



## Angel1123 (Apr 1, 2012)

When we stayed at Bonnet Creek earlier this year, we just wrote that our combined salary was $20,000. No calls. Will that not work?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 1, 2012)

RW:

Several  months ago  many Wyndham owners, myself included, got a similar letter saying pre-approved for $25K to make a Wyndham  time share purchase. Just another scam.

And yes, they can access your credit report. Looking at mine from TransUnion  there are 'PROMOTIONAL IQUIRIES'   and  'ACCOUNT REVIEW INQUIRIES'!

 If you pull your free annual copy you will see where they did inquire with no notification to you.  There will also be inquires from all those other special offers you have been pre-approved for that regularily come in the mail.

As far as driver's license be careful. Probably should only give to  US law enforcement and  check in at air port. Very interesting posts under Mexico if you give to cop down there  it costs a $50 bribe to get back!

Treat request like resale scammer that wants money up front!


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 1, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ... Several  months ago  many Wyndham owners, myself included, got a similar letter saying pre-approved for $25K to make a Wyndham  time share purchase. Just another scam.



No, the pre-approval letters are not scams.  Do not know if you want to use it or not but the pre-approval is real.  My wife got one not long ago.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 1, 2012)

Originally Posted by pacodemountainside

... Several months ago many Wyndham owners, myself included, got a similar letter saying pre-approved for $25K to make a Wyndham time share purchase. Just another scam.

No, the pre-approval letters are not scams. Do not know if you want to use it or not but the pre-approval is real. My wife got one not long ago. 




RR:


Relax,  kick back, turn on AC and have a cold beer. Here in Colorado with wild fires burning and record setting temperatures only way to survive.

I have no doubt Wyndham will honor the letter which I think stated like 15.9% interest and  conditions and terms apply!  They do a rough pre-screen at resort making one produce driver's license, show major credit card and state income. Just like they honor paying bribe to seduce you unto a sales pitch.  Bottom line is they gottcha!

In my book it does not make a difference how they hog tie you to try and scam you into buying something for ten of thousands of dollars that is only worth a couple bucks, it is a scam.

As far as extending credit to anyone have you ever seen or heard of anyone refused financing on a time share with 20% down and 15.9% interest rate? As Main Man has said in financial analyst presentations foreclosures are not a problem. The minute an account is deliquent it is frozen. HOA maintains resort so there is no difference in units. Not like car or house where owner keeps using for several months and trashes.

Think the car dealer that offers a trade in(push, pull, drag) of say $4K  for  any vehicle put on his lot. Newspaper had dizzy blonde swinging chick haul a junker purchased for $100 bucks and sure enough they gave her voucher good for $4K trade in. She picked a blue super mobile and sales man said $29,995 less voucher. She declined and they told her to remove her trade in. That afternoon automotive editor came  in and said no trade what is best price for same car. $25,495!



Cavet emptor!


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Apr 2, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Checked in yesterday at Old Town Alexandria, the parking pass routine was unload your car after check in, take stuff to the room and then come down to get "parking pass".  They now have a 45 minute guarantee on the meeting and the offer was $125. We don't do the updates anywhere we own.



I watched a guy get a ticket a week ago in front of Old Town Alexandria because he parked his car in the loop in front of the hotel and the parking pass lady had him in there too long.

I asked the cop if I could park there while I went in to register and he said as long as someone, who could drive, remained with the car it would be ok.

When I went in, the other driver was still getting his "tour" set up.

Then he went out and found his ticket.

He came back in fuming...

The Manager told him "sorry, but can't help you."

Think he went to that sales pitch meeting?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 2, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> I watched a guy get a ticket a week ago in front of Old Town Alexandria because he parked his car in the loop in front of the hotel and the parking pass lady had him in there too long.
> 
> I asked the cop if I could park there while I went in to register and he said as long as someone, who could drive, remained with the car it would be ok.
> 
> ...



Surprise, welcome to Wyndham Old Town Alexandria.  Maybe the parking pass people should have bumped his incentive to cover the fine.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 2, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> I watched a guy get a ticket a week ago in front of Old Town Alexandria because he parked his car in the loop in front of the hotel and the parking pass lady had him in there too long.
> 
> I asked the cop if I could park there while I went in to register and he said as long as someone, who could drive, remained with the car it would be ok.



You mean Alexandria city police are issuing parking tickets in Wyndham's driveway?


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Apr 2, 2012)

chapjim said:


> You mean Alexandria city police are issuing parking tickets in Wyndham's driveway?



There are 3 or 4 signs in the driveway that say "No Parking- Fire lane".

I'm pretty sure that's what he got hit for.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 2, 2012)

someone I know attempts to grab people at malls for Wyndham glacier Canyon.   He gts $285 for everyone he sends there for a sales speils.  That is why they don't give in so easily.  The gifts come out of their earnings, but they don't pay full freight for those gifts.  

I am curious at the people who said they just unplug the phone at Bonnet Creek.   That is the only way to get internet connection there.  We had no phone and no internet service when we checked in, none for three days.

they never did ask us to go on any survey or anything, just gave us the parking pass.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 2, 2012)

chapjim said:


> You mean Alexandria city police are issuing parking tickets in Wyndham's driveway?



No sign of the police on Saturday around 3pm they would have had a field day as there had to be 4-5 cars when we pulled in.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 2, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> I have no doubt Wyndham will honor the letter which I think stated like 15.9% interest and  conditions and terms apply!  They do a rough pre-screen at resort making one produce driver's license, show major credit card and state income. Just like they honor paying bribe to seduce you unto a sales pitch.  Bottom line is they gottcha!


It's legit.  They actually look at your credit report before sending that letter.  We have been applying for a mortgage refinance and had to explain in our application why our credit was checked...(did we apply for credit?).  I told them it was Wyndham timeshare trying to get me to buy points - nuff said.


----------

